# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  [Fshare] Tổng hợp hài tết 2015

## hunghk

*​1. Hài tết 2015 – Tôi Đi Tìm Tôi (2015)*

*
Link dowload:*
*Phần 1*:


```
https://www.fshare.vn/file/QNTVNEQ7JUCW
```


*Phần 2*:


```
https://www.fshare.vn/file/PAZUZ5GMID3Z
```


*
2. Hài tết 2015 – Thầy Lang -Quang Tèo,Giang Còi (2015)
*
*[replacer_img]

Linnk dowload:


```
https://www.fshare.vn/file/E9U5X243WYU4
```

*
*3. Hài xuân 2015 – Thần kê Thánh cẩu
*
*[replacer_img]

Link dowload :


```
https://www.fshare.vn/file/GQ3VUD2X7YZQ
```

*
*4. Hài tết 2015 : Chôn Nhời 2 - Quang Thắng, Quốc Anh
*
*[replacer_img]*


*Link dowload :


```
https://www.fshare.vn/file/YMZTVOI76XYR
```

*
_






(To be contined......)_​

----------

